# Luminosité écran ?



## EricM (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Depuis trois quatre jours, la luminosité de l'écran de mon AluBook 15" varie en intensité. L'écran s'assombrit par intermittence et revient à la normale. La luminosité fluctue, ce n'est pas très franc comme variations, mais c'est visible. L'écran ne devient pas complètement noir. Ma configuration n'a pas changée depuis son achat. AluBook acheté sur le store en octobre 2003.
Qui a une idée ? Merci


----------



## petou (27 Février 2005)

Je pense à un problême connu d'Apple avec la mise à jour 10.3.8, et le capteur de luminosité,
2 solutions, ( voir sur Powerbook.fr ) . Modifier le fichier système, ou éteindre le capteur de luminosité (F8 ).
Bon dimanche


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2005)

La tu parles des PWB qui ont le rétro éclairage du clavier?


----------



## petou (27 Février 2005)

Eh oui, autant pour moi.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2005)

Ok car les autres modeles n'ont pas cette option


----------



## stubborn (27 Février 2005)

J'ai eu le même problème avec un ibook recemment, ici donc rien à voir avec la fonction retro-eclairage. As-tu fait tourner Apple Hardware Test ??? 
Dans mon cas il s'agissait d'un problème de carte video. Donc ouf, avec Apple Care, changement de carte mere. J'espère que pour toi c'est moins grave.


----------



## stubborn (27 Février 2005)

sinon, effectivement, entendu parler du bug suivant : "Il semblerait que sur certaines machines, l'adaptation de la luminosité de l'écran à l'environnement ait quelques soucis depuis la dernière mise à jour de Mac OS X (10.3.8). En effet, si vous mettez en veille votre machine en milieu lumineux puis la réveillez en milieu sombre, il se peut que votre écran se mette à clignoter irrémédiablement. La seule solution était de le redémarrer.... 

Il s'agirait en fait d'un extension (AppleLMUController.kext) qui sème le trouble. Depuis sa mise à jour avec 10.3.8, le bug a fait son apparition."

La suite icihttp://www.powerbook.com


----------



## stubborn (27 Février 2005)

Me suis trompée de lien le bon étant http://www.powerbook-fr.com


----------



## roro (28 Février 2005)

je confirme que j'ai ce pb depuis le passage à la 10.3.8. Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement, je pensais que le capteur commençait à déconner... donc merci pour l'info et la soluce


----------

